# Epoch ~ {Dungeons and Dragons} RP (Solo/Group)



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jan 28, 2019)

*Story*

_This is Epoch, it's like your typical medieval setting with races such as the anthro furries (of course) along with elves, dwarfs, gnomes and goblins!_
_Even humans were here until a war among the kobolds came and wiped most of them out, they're not extinct and everyone forgot about said war, unless you're a dedicated historian._

_However... This is where our story begins, the moment those rifts opened and sprewed pure chaos into this realm, turning chests into mimics, turning creatures like slimes and feral wolves aggressive._

_Whoever caused it seems to grow interested, rather than kill you, he wants you to entertain him, granting you the lowest form of immortality, the ability to reappear after death._
_It's down to you, and anyone who tags along to stop him, or well try._

_So come on in, I have a rift open just for you. We'll have a blast together, I know you will._

_-Yours faithfully_
_Fred_

_P.S: Never trust the kobold with the tophat and green cape._

*
Information*

So first off, what do I mean by Dungeons and Dragons, this’d mean it’s like the game itself, a roleplay game where you’ll have a DM, whenever or not it’s one on one or a group is optional, I’d fine it fun personally to DM it.

This’d also mean it’s possible to have different stuff from a Pirate, a knight or even a Viking!

Just let it be known this is a land of magic, not technology so only basic technology will exist.


Ideally assuming this is done in a group, it’d be up to 4 people; _Unless you download this sweet new DLC for £2.99 for infinite players!_ Or you can specify yourself how many/little you want.

Ideally, I’ll do it first come first serve, or if it actually gets attention, I’ll have a big group discord where people can post characters and decide whose adventures they’d like to join, honestly at this point though, I’m focus on getting at least one person.

As of right now I have a discord hub up for this, check it out in the groups available section.

In addition, I want to point out the "kobolds" I refer to are not the DnD ones, but rather my own species I have been tinkering with.

Do know I prefer to do this on Discord, especially the group. So having discord will be a good idea.

*NSFW and SFW info*

I also want to specify that 18+ is mainly allowed, for both NSFW and SFW.

And that mainly my intentions of NSFW is meant to be not just sex or relates to sex, but gore/graphical stuff, such as me detailing how that skeleton chopped off your leg and you’re now bleeding.

I want to make it clear that ideally you should be okay with some gore, even toned down since it’ll allow me more freedom, but otherwise it’s fine. The main thing is if you want “The lewd” on or off.

*Magic*
Magic works by a mana style system, you store mana and usually each person can store a certain amount, it's possible to train your body to store more mana.
Mana is generated by your life force, even ghosts, zombies and skeletons can generate mana as they're "alive" in a way. It only takes a little that it's not at all affecting you, of course if you are harmed it does priorities keeping you alive. Eating and sleeping helps regen mana a lot faster and so does similar activities.

In otherwords, for magic to work you must give something, and usually this is converted into mana, like an I.O.U.

Do know magic can't be used just because reasons, your character must have at least some training, and even the ability to read for some stuff, or even to use scrolls.
Learning a spell from a book is permanent.
You cannot learn something from a scroll, as it's a one time use that allows even non-magical warriors to use.


*Basic Rules*

I’ll go over some BASIC rules of what’d happen.
_(This may be subject to change, however this’d be told BEFORE the adventure starts.)_

*Group: *Every player has a turn order. If you want to change this, both tell me the DM and players in OOC (Out of character) and maybe suggest it in character for obvious reasons of not being too meta.

*Group: *But do know as a DM, I may/will interrupt your turn order, mainly as in I’ll take control after someone and then let someone carry on, whiles I’m for the whole “Players first then DM” thing, interrupts are a thing.

*Group: *And most importantly, not only to have common sense, but do ask permission from other people regarding their character, such as either “killing” them or anything else OOC. (Unless they’ve specified beforehand that anyone is free to do what they want.)

-----

*Solo/Group: *If your character had immortality, even before this event, it’d be gone.

*Solo/Group: *Which also means no god modding, unless I the DM grant permission, which’d mainly be due to a potion or a spell in occasions.

*Solo/Group: *Remember, I’m the DM. You won’t find a chest. I will show it to you. You won’t find a flaming sword, I will give it to you.

*Solo/Group: *Ideally, I was planning to have long and descriptive paragraphs for each post, HOWEVER this may be subjective for obvious reasons, so please no *action* stuff. Your actions are what you write, if your character says something it’s written “in speech marks”


*Groups Available:*
_Epoch Realm (The Hub)_
_(Discord link removed until I feel like having more people.)_


My discord: Smexy Likeok4#1235
(Removed the tm in hopes it'll allow people to add me.)


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 2, 2019)

Bumped due to edit update.


----------



## Máni (Feb 2, 2019)

Hello! Is this still happening? Id love to join!


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 2, 2019)

Máni said:


> Hello! Is this still happening? Id love to join!


Yeah, it's open still.
Sorry for the late response.

My discord is in the original comment if you want to add me from there, or feel free to send me yours in a PM.


----------



## Máni (Feb 4, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Yeah, it's open still.
> Sorry for the late response.
> 
> My discord is in the original comment if you want to add me from there, or feel free to send me yours in a PM.




Your discord name doesnt even work. Ive tried a couple of variations and also straight up copy pasted. Not working.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 5, 2019)

Máni said:


> Your discord name doesnt even work. Ive tried a couple of variations and also straight up copy pasted. Not working.


Huh, that's weird, I don't get why discord is doing that. Alright well I finished with a group server so you can join that and add me from there.

Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 6, 2019)

Going to bump this to get more people, especially since got the discord group up.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 9, 2019)

Hippity Hoppity.
This bump is our property.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 15, 2019)

Bumping for the overhaul update. (Hope it's as great as I though it was at 4:39am)

And I plan for this to be last bump, after I'll create other RP scenarios.

PM me (on fur affinity) for any questions.
If any issues in regards to friending me just join the discord hub I made and add me (Smexy) on there.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 19, 2019)

Gonna bump this again since more people joined and would be nice to at least get one more person in for a full 4 player group.
(but more is fine. >w>)


----------



## Traget (Feb 20, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Gonna bump this again since more people joined and would be nice to at least get one more person in for a full 4 player group.
> (but more is fine. >w>)



Sounds interesting. Are you only looking for experienced players, or do you have a wading area to test people out? I've never played D&D before, and only done one RP in a 'single response each day' sort of style, so I genuinely don't know if I'm imaginative enough to keep up with rapid response on Discord. If you're looking for someone else, I don't mind being booted out later on if I can't keep up with the other players.


----------



## _Ivory_ (Feb 20, 2019)

hello. Im interested an i was trying to send you a friend request on discord but it doesn't work. Are you sure that is the right name?


----------

